# Kaufen ein deutsche Website/Domain oder Text Link Raum



## günter029 (17. September 2008)

Ich möchte kaufen deutsche Websites/Domains oder Text Link Raum auf einer deutschen Website. Websites/Domains müssen haben PR>1, gehostete auf lokalem deutschen Hosting und geschrieben in deutsche Sprache. Das ist ein ernstes Angebot! Senden Sie bitte Ihre Vorschläge an g.dobson.28@gmail.com - Ich bezahle durch paypal, nach dem Einrichten einer Vereinbarung mit dem Webseite Verkäufer. Sie können auch absenden Ihre Angebote hier unter diesem Thema.


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. September 2008)

Ich vermute mal dass Deutsch nicht deine Muttersprache ist, was jetzt nicht negativ gemeint ist, sondern einfach nur eine Feststellung sein soll.

Die größte Chance ein solches Angebot zu bekommen hast du vermutlich hier.

http://forum.webhostlist.de/forum/marktplatz-suche/ (hoffe der Link ist in Ordnung?)

Ich weis dass dort einige Webhoster Paypal als Bezahlung anbieten.

Gib am besten auch bei solchen Anfragen mit an welche Sprachen du sprichst, vor allem die Muttersprache.
Die Chance ist nicht schlecht dass dir Leute in deiner Sprache antworten können, was es natürlich für dich einfacher macht.


----------

